# iPad acheté en Australie valide en France?



## Antoine4789 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Actuellement en Australie et voulant acheter ici un iPad Air Wifi pour  l'offrir à Noël à mon fils en France, j'ai entendu dire que celui-ci ne  fonctionnerait qu'après un passage chez Apple France. 
Qu'en est-il exactement? Y a-t-il des transformations à effectuer à part le changement de câble d'alimentation?
Selon les modèles, la différence de prix peut aller jusqu'à 120 euros en moins ici.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vois pas de raison. Si c'était un iPad avec 3G/4G pourquoi pas (les normes ne sont pas absolument universelles et je ne sais pas si l'Australie suit l'Europe ou les USA sur ce point).
Mais pour le oui-fi, qui est un ensemble de normes respectées par tous, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Antoine4789 (15 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je pensais demander à l'Apple store d'ici mais je n'avais pas totale confiance par rapport à l'achat que je peux faire chez eux.


----------

